# Question about tests I had



## flagirl (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi

I had some tests done by my endo and I don't know what they are or what the results mean. Can anyone help.

the first is a

TSH- Hama treated the result is 5.41 means High but no range on this

2nd is a

TSH untreated 5.18 range .45-4.50

3rd is

TSH anitbody, negative.

I also had soemthing called a Metaephine test, havent got the result yet, don't kow what this is either.

He is looking for something to do with why my TSH is going from normal level one month to over 5.00 within 4 weeks of first test. He said something about TSH being attacked.

If anyone has info I would appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.

Ranges for labs are necessary because all labs use different test manufacturers who in turn use different lab ranges.

Make a list of your symptoms - also note how long you have had them

What medications or supplements do you currently take and what dosage?


----------

